# Sad day on Lake Livingston



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

For those of you who have been around Beacon Bay you have probably ran a cross LC. He as been an icon on the lake for more than 40yrs. He has been ill for about 6 months and the good lord has called he home. He passed away this morning 3/21/2016 and will be missed. Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just heard the news when I pulled up to the dock this morning.
I will miss him, as Lee used to call him the prince of Beacon Bay, he kept it all running smooth with a smile and ready hand to help you out.
A very fine man.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

We will miss you LC. Sorry to see him go but when the lord calls it is hard to say no. God Speed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is very sad news. I did not know him as well as those who rent boat lifts there on a year 'round basis, but have seen him there as long as I can remember. Many times as I went by for whatever reason, he was outside working, taking care of the place.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very sad news. LC you will be missed.
He was a Good man who would always help you when you needed help. 
RIP LC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

LC's first real job as a youngster was the oiler/swamper on the dragline that dug the "L " shaped channel at Beacon Bay. His hard work caught the eye of the original owner so he hired LC as full time help. Except for a few months when he worked at the owners pipe mill in the Houston area and helping his cousin run the local sawmill, LC was at Beacon Bay all of his life. 
He saw a dozen owners come and go. But LC was the steady character of the marina. When I moved there in 2000 there was the store, motel, swimming pool, restaurant, trailer park, sewer plant and the boat stalls. LC did all the maintenance and kept all of the squeaky wheels greased. 
He lived on his families old farm place on 1988 just north of Goodrich.
He kept about a dozen head of cows and sold calves. That little herd was his real love.
He was a good Christian man who attended church regularly.
I've known LC since July 2000 and always considered him a very fine fellow and a friend.
He will be sorely missed by many. 
Rest in peace LC Randolph. Goods speed and eternal peace my friend.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

richk* said:


> For those of you who have been around Beacon Bay you have probably ran a cross LC. ...


Do you have any info on arrangements? Would like to send flowers to honor my friend LC.


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

at this time I am not sure, will post more info when I know


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers to LC family


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got word that LC Randolph's service will be at the Holy Ground Church, 207 Calhoun St in Livingston TX.
Viewing will be from 10 to 11 AM with the service to begin at 11 AM Saturday 03/26/2016. He will be buried at the old cemetery near the TRA LLD office. I believe it is call the Swartwout cemetery.
A funeral home in Houston is handling the arrangements. Sorry do not have that name.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Rip LC*

Happy Fishing with the Lord.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

L.C., R.I.P. I'll miss you Old Friend.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've fished Livingston many years, but never heard of LC, and I've been to Beacon Bay.. Who is he? Either way, prayers sent.


----------



## GonePfishing (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh no, so sad to hear this. I have never heard lick of negativity from him. The few years I knew him he was always happy and encouraging. I will miss our impromptu conversations about this, that and anything at all. I am glad to have known the man even be it only recently.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Just got word that LC Randolph's service will be at the Holy Ground Church, 207 Calhoun St in Livingston TX.
> Viewing will be from 10 to 11 AM with the service to begin at 11 AM Saturday 03/26/2016. He will be buried at the old cemetery near the TRA LLD office. I believe it is call the Swartwout cemetery.


Another name for it is Victory Place Beautiful Cemetery. I did stop by the cemetery after the services today to pay my respects.


----------

